# Cost of Moving Household Goods



## Burnzie (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm planning a move from Boston to Merida, Mexico, and am trying to compare moving company costs with costs of buying furniture, etc. in Merida. The problem with moving company costs are that you just can't seem to go to the internet to calculate them. Rather, websites always want info so they can give formal quotes. I live in a 2-bedroom apartment. Can anyone give me the costs they experienced for a similar move, i.e., with a moving company?


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I cannot provide you with actual costs and I did not go this route. However, when I first moved to Mexico (Colima), I left most of my furniture and other household goods from a 2-bedroom apartment in storage in Dallas. When I contacted the moving company about bringing those items to me here, the price they quoted was over $4,000 USD. Honestly, the stuff I had was not worth anywhere near that amount. 

We finally found an individual who would move the things for us. Since my wife is a Mexican citizen, we were able to use her "manaje de casa" to get the things here without paying duties when they crossed the border. Even so, we paid nearly $2,000 USD to get the stuff here. 

There are companies the specialize in international moves. We did contact a few others before we finally got our stuff here. But, all in all, if I had to do it over again I think I would sell everything in the US and buy here locally.


----------

